# Need CPT code for Laser of Infundibular stenosis and ureteroscopy with laser of stone



## ksamples (Feb 16, 2009)

The MD used an ureteroscopy to view and then used a  laser to cut the infundibular (ureteropelvic junction)to get it open because there was a blockage. (1st procedure) 

Also, the MD used a flexible ureteroscope to show the stones and then the stones were laser broken up into small fragments. (2nd procedure) Any suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 18, 2009)

Look at 52345 for first procedure.

Was 2nd procedure performed during same session?  Calculus located where?

Julie, CPC


----------

